# Dr Earth



## homegrown998 (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anybody use Dr. Earth products? hxxp://www.drearth.com/products/single/ Do you get good results?


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 12, 2009)

anybody ever did a whole grow useing all Dr Earth?


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 12, 2009)

nobody has any idea what im talkin about?


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can somebody please look at the link and tell me if the bat guano, and the all purpose 4-4-4 (organic 7) nutrients look like they are worth trying.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 19, 2009)

The BG looks good for veg. Who carries this line?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 19, 2009)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> Can somebody please look at the link and tell me if the bat guano, and the all purpose 4-4-4 (organic 7) nutrients look like they are worth trying.


 
Bat guano is a great organic fert. Look for a N heavy fert for veg and a P heavy fert for flower, you can buy fert kits that might be more tailored to what you are trying to do. You can get some good organic stuff to if thats what you are into. These ferts look good to me though dont list any prices.


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 19, 2009)

wow finally, thanks bomb im not sure who else carries Dr. Earth besides where I found it close to where I live. never seen it before then. But the ingredients in the nutes look like they are good to me check it out hxxp://www.drearth.com/products/blended/, and this is the organic soil they got hxxp://www.drearth.com/products/other-products/, looks like they could give foxfarm a run for there money. But i wanted to get a second opinion


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 19, 2009)

so I could use the guano 10-3-1 for vedge and would the bone meal 3-15-7 alone be enough for flowering?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes they would work fine. Close to home is a bonus.


----------



## homegrown998 (Feb 19, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> Yes they would work fine. Close to home is a bonus.



lol.. no douht, i thought it was a good find.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 20, 2009)

Soil looks promising too. Keep us updated.


----------



## Chad Dunn (Sep 1, 2019)

I was considering doing this same brand because next to nothing is available near me.  I was thinking of maybe doing the 4-4-4 and blood meal.  And the tomato one.  Using the blood meal at 12-0-0 to help get the nitrogen ratio higher for veg state. But I am so very new and I would say green but I could have black thumbs and not know it.  LOL 
Has anyone come up with a formula for this Dr. Earth stuff.  It is about the only thing really available to me around here as we just legalized Marijuana and honestly hour state has such horrible soils not much done here in way of gardening outside a few orchards and OSU dept of ag.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi Chad, welcome to MP, you got in on a very old thread, but that is ok.  I found Dr earth to not be enough nutrients for my pot.. darn it. I use worm castings, you can buy these on Amazon, to help with the Nitrogen. I make teas too. Blood meal is very strong, i would use it sparingly.  How bout you start a new thread and we will all help.


----------



## Chad Dunn (Sep 1, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Hi Chad, welcome to MP, you got in on a very old thread, but that is ok.  I found Dr earth to not be enough nutrients for my pot.. darn it. I use worm castings, you can buy these on Amazon, to help with the Nitrogen. I make teas too. Blood meal is very strong, i would use it sparingly.  How bout you start a new thread and we will all help.


I searched specifically for Dr. earth post is why i posted on this old one to see if anyone had any luck.  I did read somewhere that unlike epsoma and others that it is instantly available. SO maybe it gets used up pretty quickly but top dressings or teas would be possible using it?  Again I am super ignorant so I may be totally off base.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 1, 2019)

Chad, your not ignorant, you ask, that is smart. when i plant i put a lot of amendments in the soil that break down slowly.  I feed a tea weekly, my husband does really, not me. Maybe just double the Dr Earth, it shouldn't have anything in it that will burn. Are you indoor?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 1, 2019)

Is that the tomato mix from dr earth? should be ok but As rose says, use some earth worm castings to supplement...I’ve used that stuff on my veggie garden before..


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi Chad    Welcome to MP...I have made a couple runs using Dr Earth Homegrown potting soil. It does a decent job but as Ms Rose and 2RE suggest some additional nutrients may be needed to get you through flower. Good luck.... I know how it is not having a good selection of grow products.


----------

